# Yahoo- Dr. Donohue: How safe is Evista? (Denver Post)



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

Q My doctor recently put me on Evista. I had a complete hysterectomy when I was 40 years old. I have taken Fosamax for almost seven years for osteoporosis. Is Evista safe?View the full article


----------

